

Preview of Jolicloud: The social Netbook OS - davecardwell
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-10310359-248.html

======
davecardwell
Feature tour here: <http://www.jolicloud.com/tour>

You can request an alpha invite here:
<http://my.jolicloud.com/account/invitation?next=%2Fregister>

